# Star Wars: Shades of Rebellion



## Insight (Feb 9, 2004)

_This thread tells the story of three characters, members of a Rebel Alliance cell, whose efforts will help to shape the Rebellion's efforts for years to come.  The story tells of events that happened sometimes beneath the galaxy's notice, while perhaps more visible events distracted attention.  But make no mistake - these three Rebel agents made a world of difference in their own way._

*The Setting*
Imagine the very beginning of Star Wars: A New Hope.  As our protagonists begin their tale, Princess Leia Organa has just been captured by the Empire.  Alderaan has not yet been destroyed, and few are aware of the awesome power of the Death Star, although some within the Rebel Alliance know of the battle station's existence.  The Rebellion is gaining in influence and power, and Empire is beginning to take notice.

*The Characters*
Vortimax Weer - This retired human mercenary found his way into the Rebel Alliance as a heavy weapons and demolitions expert, and seeks to avenge the death of his mother at the hands of a brutal killer.
Beedo - An erstwhile Rodian bounty hunter who has been betrayed by his own family, he fled to the Rebellion to make a new name for himself and perhaps find a new path, though he still prefers the prestige that being a hunter provides within Rodian society. 
Orega Vala - A retired Imperial Lieutenant, he defected to the Rebel Alliance when the Empire's veil of supposed honor and valor was lifted from his eyes and he saw the true horrors that a galactic dictatorship bestows upon its subjects.  He has a wealth of valuable knowledge and experience, and he hopes to put them to good use in bringing down his loathsome former employer and master.

I hope you enjoy our little tale.  Comments and questions are always welcomed.

This story does not intend to infringe upon the intellectual property of LucasFilm, LucasArts, or any other entity associated with the Star Wars license.


----------



## Insight (Feb 9, 2004)

*Stranded on Dathomir, Part One*

Days are numbered for the REBEL ALLIANCE.  Sitting imprisoned aboard the DEATH STAR,
the Empire's mighty battle station, PRINCESS LEIA ORGANA awaits her fate.  Imperial agents are
working to locate and destroy rebel elements throughout the galaxy.  Even now, 
the uncertain hope that was starting to grow within the galaxy is beginning to fade...
Somewhere on the outskirts of the known galaxy, perhaps a glimmer of hope remains.  
Rebel operatives have stolen technical readouts for a new planetary defense system for CORUSCANT,
the Imperial throne world.  A trio of agents must return these plans to the Alliance's secret 
base on the moon of Yavin IV, perhaps turning the tide once more in the Alliance's favor...​
********************​

Sitting aboard the Paradiit Vision, a borrowed transport ship, our protagonists Vortimax Weer, Beedo, and Orega Vala await the end of their journey through hyperspace and return to the Rebel Alliance's new base on Yavin IV.  The ship is on loan from Drekzz, a Trandoshan smuggler known to be a Rebel sympathizer.  Though it had not been properly serviced in some time, the Vision seems to be in good condition.  It is supposed to be a seven-hour trip in hyperspace, and they have all taken to various activities to pass the time.  Orega has been poring through the technical readouts of the proposed changes to Coruscant's new planetary defenses, hoping he might have some insight that will help Alliance Intelligence to discern a proper manner of exposing the system's vulnerabilities.  Beedo has kept himself busy in the cockpit, checking on ship systems and seeking out the sources of several minor problems he found.  Vortimax, neither a highly technical or strategic mind, has been taking apart his weapons and putting them back together again, making sure they are ready to go in any eventuality.

Suddenly, the Paradiit Vision begins to shake violently, throwing the occupants around like rag dolls.  Alarms blare and Beedo, the only one in the cockpit, sees the trouble and immediately shouts for the others.  The hyperdrive has failed, and the agents are well short of their intended destination.  As the starlines of hyperspace become fixed stars in the distance, a proximity alarm alerts Beedo to quickly take control of the helm, and the Rodian barely manages to avoid a few small asteroids that loom large in the foreground. His fellow Rebel agents join Beedo in the cockpit, and they are shocked to see an Imperial cruiser in the distance, orbiting a large, reddish planet.  Though the cruiser is not much larger than the Paradiit Vision, it was likely far better equipped for a firefight.  Beedo needed to quickly assess repair time on the hyperdrive, and some diplomacy was in order to keep the situation from turning ugly.

The Imperial cruiser Fearless hails, and demands to know why a known smuggler ship was traveling in this sector, which was highly restricted.  Shocked that their cover had been blown so easily, the agents scramble to come up with a response.  Vala, a former Imperial officer, steps forward to explain.  His response is that the Vision is not a smuggling ship, and that only a few light repair would need to be made and they could be on their way.  This does not satisfy the Fearless, and the Imperials command the Paradiit Vision to power down weapons and shields and prepare to be boarded.

A quick check of the navicomputer revealed that the Vision was in the Qualiis system, a backwater part of the galaxy not known for anything in particular.  For some reason, this system was one of a handful of places in which the Empire restricted travel.  The red planet in the distance is not readily identifiable, and the Rebel agents do not have much time to research the possibilities.  Beedo returns with some bad news - it would require several hours' work to repair the overheated hyperdrive, though the parts needed were available on board.  Time does not seem to be something in abundance, however.  Unless they fought the Fearless, the Vision would be boarded and searched, and the secret plans stolen from Gedron 7 might return to Imperial hands.

Thinking quickly, Orega Vala hides the data disk within a stack of similar-looking disks in the entertainment pod.  Even if thoroughly searched, the Imperials would likely never find anything of importance in there.  Confident that this solution was best, the Paradiit Vision powers down its weapons and shields and agrees to the Imperial ship's demands.  

After a tractor beam closes the distance between the two ships, a docking collar connects them, and eight Imperial Stormtroopers board the Paradiit Vision, along with an Imperial officer who does not care to identify himself.  The troopers search the ship with scanners, seeking contraband and illegal weapons.  Meanwhile, Weer, Beedo, and Vala are kept captive in the ship's galley.  At one point, they are unbelievably left alone with no guard, so they disperse and watch to see what the stormtroopers are up to.  Beedo attempts to return to the cockpit, but a stormtrooper blocks the way.  Weer walks back to the engine room, but another stormtrooper is there, fiddling with the hyperdrive, ostensibly in an attempt to assess whether it was really damaged.  Seeing that the Imperials have already searched the entertainment pod, Orega Vala ducks in there to retrieve the stolen data disk the agents are supposed to deliver to Yavin IV.

While watching the stormtrooper in the engine room, Vortimax Weer notices that the trooper isn't just inspecting the hyperdrive, he is making some kind of modification.  Looking closer, Weer spots a familiar device being attached to the engine core - a thermal detonator.  His danger sense alerted, Weer casually but quickly finds the others and quietly alerts them to the news.  They would need to do something about the thermal detonator or escape the Paradiit Vision before it is blown to stardust.  As they are discussing what recourse to take, the Imperial officer advises that the search is concluded and he and the stormtroopers file out of the ship.  The docking collar is quickly withdrawn and the tractor beam that had been holding the Paradiit Vision in place reverses polarity to push the smuggler ship away.

Vort again checks the hyperdrive, and spots that the thermal detonator's timer has been set to 15 seconds and is now clocking down.  They had little time to discuss options.  The agents gathered what gear they could and ducked into the nearest available escape pod.  The back half of the Paradiit Vision blew apart, catapulting the ship into the red planet's upper atmosphere and a likely crash onto the planet below.  When they were certain the Fearless could no longer detect them, Beedo fires the escape pod and the Rebel agents are sent into a wild spiral through the red planet's atmosphere...


----------



## Lela (Feb 9, 2004)

_Enter the Red Planet!!!!_


----------



## Insight (Feb 10, 2004)

*Stranded on Dathomir, Part Two*

High in orbit above the red planet, the crew of the Fearless are confident that the Paradiit Vision, the smuggler ship, was down and not coming back.  After all the planet below, Dathomir, is inhabited by fearsome predators and is generally a harsh environment.  Even if the smugglers survived a crash landing, their long-term prospects would not be good.  Capt. Rosha, commander of the Fearless, summons to the bridge Dr. Thaevius Orran, and advises Dr. Orran that the bio-engineer will be returned to his lab on Dathomir shortly.  A discussion over some secret super-soldier project causes some discomfort between Rosha and Orran.  Capt. Rosha further advises that the Empire is developing some nanotech implants to enhance the subjects of Dr. Orran's research, but that there has been a bit of a delay in delivering these implants.  Dr. Orran suggests that these implants are designed to control his test subjects, not enhance their physical and mental capabilities, but Rosha dismisses such conjecture.  Orran is sent back the the planet to return to his work, as Rosha muses on the potential prestige associated with delivering these super-soldiers to the Empire.

Meanwhile, on the planet Dathomir below, Vortimax Weer, Orega Vala, and Beedo emerge from their escape pod to find themselves in a lush jungle valley situated between two vast mountain ranges.  Using the rudimentary equipment onboard the escape pod, Beedo determines that they are stranded on the remote planet Dathomir, not known for much besides being highly restricted under Imperial law as well as populated with a variety of nasty predators and wildlife, including the dreaded Rancor.  Searching the pod, they come up with enough survival gear to keep them going for perhaps the next few days, but it becomes obvious that either a better long-term solution would need to be found, or they would need to quickly find a way off Dathomir.  

It is dark on Dathomir, as it usually is, even when the nearby sun gives off a faint glow.  The trio of Rebel operatives make a quick scan of their surrounding area, and learn that a shallow river runs through the valley.  Following it a bit, they spot an encampment nearby and decide to give it a look.  They make it to the camp without incident, and find it recently deserted.  A more thorough search determines that there has been a recent battle of some kind within the camp, given that a lot of equipment remains, as well as evidence of a struggle, perhaps with some sort of large creature.  Weer finds a datapad and decides to have a look at it later when there is better light.

As they are just about to leave the camp, Beedo hears some strange noises outside the tent the three were inspecting.  Emerging, he sees a pair of giant spiders bearing down on the tent.  He alerts the others, draws his blaster pistol, and takes a few harmless shots at the nearest spider.  Vala, a more competent shot, does the same, giving the giant spider some pause.  Finally, Vort, the retired mercenary, brings out the big gun (literally), training his repeating blaster carbine on the same spider and riddling it with energy bolts.  The creature, though injured, delivers its own measure of blows.  With sharp, sword-like feet, it stabs at the Rebel agents, slashing Vala and Weer.  With the second spider looming in the foreground, Vala switches his blaster to stun and hammers the engaged spider with a wave of blue energy, sending it crashing to the ground.

Beedo spots more spiders in the distance, and it becomes clear that time is not on our heroes' side.  They begin to flee the camp, dodging the closest spider as it stabs and bites at them, but come upon an even more horrid sight - across the river, coming quickly, a pair of Rancors!  Lodged between a gang of giant spiders and a pair of charging Rancors, the stranded Rebel operatives are about to give up hope when the Rancors inexplicably attack the spiders, easily dispatching the eight-legged creatures.  With a closer look, it becomes apparent that the Rancors are not operating alone - atop each sits a spear-wielding humanoid female, apparently commanding the Rancor she rides.  When the action is over, the women command Weer, Vala, and Beedo to follow the Rancors back to their camp on the nearby mountain.  Though this at first seems to be mere hospitality, things are not always what they appear to be...


----------



## Insight (Feb 10, 2004)

*Stranded on Dathomir, Part Three*

In his secret laboratory, Dr. Thaevius Orran has a moment of clarity and wonders whether he should continue on with the Empire's assignment.  His trusted droid, RK-9, advises the doctor that one does not simply decide whether or not to work with the Empire, and that having second thoughts is not generally a good idea. A call from Admiral Ozzel (Captain Rosha's superior) comes across the Holonet.  Ozzel asks Dr. Orran for a status report on the current experiments, to which Orran replies that progress is being made in the areas of speed and agility, and some mental awareness as well.  Adm. Ozzel appears pleased and reiterates that cybernetic implants are under development that will be used to enhance (control) the subjects in the field.  Dr. Orran is shocked to learn that test subjects will be taken from him off-planet to complete the surgery and initiate field testing on Septis 7.  Ozzel demands that four of the subjects, Rancors, are to be delivered, and on the hologram, Darth Vader, Dark Lord of the Sith, appears behind him to punctuate the message.  The admiral advises that Lord Vader could make an appearance to help speed things along, and that the creatures are to be delivered in two standard weeks.  After the Holonet conversation has concluded, Dr. Orran tells RK-9 that there is much to be done.

Orega Vala, Beedo, and Vort Weer arrive at the mountaintop camp of the Rancor-riding women, who speak little, but refer to themselves as the Nightsisters.  They explain that they fully control the Rancors through the use of magic, and that outworlders (meaning perhaps the Imperials) threaten to ruin Dathomir.  The Nightsisters mention exploration teams sent to Dathomir to survey the land and wildlife, and that the women suspect any outworlder as being a potential threat.  The Nightsister matron meets our heroes and advises them that they will not need their weapons, removing them with a sort of telekinetic power.  Weer is angered by this, but his rage is quickly diffused as several spears are leveled at his face.  Vala, also not giving up without a fight, manages to swipe a spear from the nearest Nightsister, but quickly realizes that resistance is rather futile.  The Nightsister matron says that the new outworlders will make fine slaves, and that food for the Rancors will be found elsewhere.  

The heroes are thrown into a huge slave pen, where they see perhaps two dozen other off-worlders like themselves.  Almost all of their fellow slaves are downtrodden, and could have been in Nightsister captivity for weeks or even months.  While assessing their options, Beedo and Vala spy a modern-looking facility on a nearby mountain.  Vala recalls that the Empire supposedly had some kind of research facility here, though he did not have any specifics.  As they watch, a Lambda-class Imperial shuttle lands, and they notice that perhaps a few more shuttles are there as well.  Vala notes that Lambda-class shuttles have hyperdrive capability, and that it would be a fine vehicle by which to not only escape Dathomir, but also return the stolen data disk to Yavin IV.

As they mull possible escape plans, a Bothan slave named Gors'ska quietly advises that he and the other slaves are planning a revolt in an attempt to get out of the Nightsisters' grasp.  The Bothan naturalist says he knows how to free the Rancors from their pens, and that doing so should cause enough distraction to enable the slaves to make their way out of the camp.  Gors'ska points out where the Nightsisters are keeping the heroes' equipment, giving them a clear target for once the chaos starts.  When it is deemed time, Gors'ska wriggles through the bars of the slave pen and quietly releases a few of the Rancors, sending the camp into a state of panic.  Nightsisters, occupied with attempts to control the loose Rancors, do not make any attempt to stop the slaves from escaping.  Weer, Vala, and Beedo run into a Nightsister guarding the tent where their equipment is stashed, but they manage to get past her and reacquire their gear

Just as they emerge from the tent, a Rancor, now under the control of a Nightsister, bears down on the heroes.  Beedo and Vala manage to flee, but the creatures continues after Vort Weer.  Though he attempts to fend the huge creature off with his blaster carbine, the Rancor shrugs off the stout energy blasts and continues its pursuit.  Orega, spotting his ally in trouble, chases the Rancor down, firing on it from behind and even lobbing a spear at it in an attempt to draw it away from the cornered Weer.  The Bothan Gors'ska, who had managed to acquire a rifle, helps to pin the Rancor down, causing it some indecision between the three potential targets.  This confusion gives Vortimax time to escape the Rancor's immediate vicinity and, switching his blaster to stun, Orega Vala shoots the Rancor, stopping it long enough for the four ecaped slaves to finally be free of the huge monster.


----------



## Insight (Feb 10, 2004)

*Stranded on Dathomir, Conclusion*

Beedo, Vort, Orega, and their new Bothan friend Gors'ska make their way up the mountain toward the facility they spotted from the Nightsister camp.  As they climb the steep grade, Beedo and Gors'ska spot a hover-truck carrying a pair of captive Rancors up to the facility.  They watch in silence as the truck enters the facility, and wonder what could possibly be going on inside.  Vala points out that their primary concern is getting off Dathomir and returning to Yavin IV, but perhaps taking out a few Imperials and maybe even learning why they are capturing Rancors might not be such a bad idea.  They sneak up to the perimeter fence and give the facility a scan for potential way to enter and steal the Imperial shuttle.

Captain Rosha of the orbiting Imperial cruiser Fearless has decided to make a personal appearance at Dr. Orran's lab.  Rosha inspects the facility while Dr. Orran points out various experiments that are ongoing.  The doctor says he will have something soon to deliver to the Empire, but Rosha questions Orran's loyalty to the cause.  The Imperial captain tells Orran that Leia Organa, a leader of the pathetic Rebellion, has been captured and that the rag-tag Rebels are soon to be wiped out.  Capt. Rosha reiterates Admiral Ozzel's demand for four Rancors to be delivered to Septis 7 within two weeks, and despite Dr. Orran's assurance that the deadline will be met, Rosha still has doubts, and openly questions whether Dr. Orran's research is truly as focused as it should be.  After Rosha and his cadre are gone from the facility, Dr. Orran and his droid, RK-9, discuss whether they have any options, and that delivering super-Rancors to the Empire is now much more distasteful than he had ever imagined.

As they look over ways to enter the facility, it becomes apparent that the perimeter fence is energized and would not be easily cut through.  Orega Vala spots a few humans in lab coats near an entrance to the large building and eavesdrops on their conversation.  Vala catches something about bio-engineering experiments, and that the test subjects have shown increasing intelligence and speed, and one of the humans mentions that four Rancors are to be delivered to Septis 7 within two weeks.  The men question whether or not that can be accomplished.  This would definitely bear further investigation, and at the very least, this sparse information would need to be delivered to Alliance Intelligence.

Using an ascension gun, the heroes manage to climb underneath a guard tower and swing to the other side, into the facility.  Just as Beedo, the final climber, is about to descend into the inside, a pair of Imperial Stormtroopers emerge from the tower and open fire.  Vala and Weer take some blaster fire, but manage to take down the troopers after a brief fire-fight.  Before investigating the tower any further, Beedo and Gors'ska are sent around to find the Imperial shuttle and get it ready for a quick lift-off  Inside the tower, Weer and Vala find more Stormtroopers, and another battle is engaged inside the tower.  Four troopers guard the inside of the tower, and the Rebels inside barely manage to drop them before the sounds of more Stormtroopers coming gives them reason to flee the tower.  Weer, prying some grenades from a fallen Stormtrooper, tosses a few of them outside the tower, downing half of the Imperials coming their way.  Together, Vala and Weer manage to stop the remaining Stormtroopers and begin to make their way toward the landing pad.

Meanwhile, Beedo and Gors'ska are assessing the best way to steal the Imperial shuttle.  A pair of Stormtroopers guards the ramp to the shuttle, and because they do not possess the combat skills of Vort Weer and Orega Vala, the Rodian and Bothan decide that stealth and trickery might be a better ploy.  Gors'ska, armed with his rifle, takes into hiding while Beedo sneaks the long way around the landing pad and manages to get the drop on the Stormtroopers.  Though the Rodian caught the Stormtroopers by surprise, Beedo was not able to get all the way into the shuttle before the Imperials blasted him into unconsciousness.  Gors'ska applied sniper fire to the Imperials, distracting them long enough to enable Vala and Weer to arrive and finish the job.  In the distance, coming out of the facility were perhaps eight more Stormtroopers, and it is made clear that time is short.  Beedo is roused from his blaster-induced sleep and he quickly gets the Imperial shuttle ready for take off.

Though the Stormtroopers fire on the stolen shuttle, even going so far as to set up an E-Web cannon, Beedo was too evasive and the shuttle was long gone before the troopers could do anything about it.  The heroes flew low to Dathomir's jungle canopy, keeping the ship safe from any emplacement fire from the facility.  They spotted the Nightsister camp nearby and decided to give it a strafing for good measure before fleeing for high orbit and space beyond.  The Rebels emerged on the far side of Dathomir, away from where they detected the Fearless, and were able to quickly make the jump to hyperspace before the cruiser could catch up to them.  

Successful in their mission to return the planetary defense plans to the Rebel Base on Yavin IV, Vala, Weer, and Beedo have distinguished themselves further by advising Rebel Intelligence of the Empire's plans to bio-engineer Rancors for an unknown purpose.  Darker days may loom for the Rebellion, but news of a great victory is coming.  And with it, more assignments for our heroes to aid in the cause of the Alliance.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 10, 2004)

Mmmm... Star Wars Story Hour. Tasty, but needs dialogue.


----------



## Insight (Feb 10, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> Mmmm... Star Wars Story Hour. Tasty, but needs dialogue.




Yeah, I wish I could expand the narrative a bit more, but my time is limited unfortunately, and I want to get the story onto the forums before I forget what happened in the game.  Perhaps if I have more time to write these in the future, I can add things like dialogue and expanded narrative elements.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Insight (Feb 10, 2004)

*Characters Thread*

I have decided to start a thread in the Rogues Gallery area for character stats and discussion.  Check my sig for the link.


----------



## Insight (Feb 16, 2004)

*Seeking Mrs. Brightway: The Crawl*

The GALACTIC EMPIRE, seeking to wipe out remaining
elements of the REBEL ALLIANCE, is soon to demonstrate
its super-weapon, the DEATH STAR.  With this new tool
of ultimate destruction, the Empire expects to crush
the Rebellion once and for all.

Information that might yet save the Alliance is now
in Rebel hands.  On the tiny report planet Carcasso,
more mysteries begin to unfold...​


----------



## Insight (Feb 16, 2004)

*Seeking Mrs. Brightway Part One*

An important mission sends Orega Vala elsewhere, leaving Vortimax Weer and Beedo on their own.  They find themselves on Alderaan, at a secret lakeside Rebel base.  Their mission commander, Major Devan Brightway, advises them that the information Beedo, Vala, and Weer brought back from Dathomir will be investigated, but that other matters have arisen that need attention.

Borissz Vialles, a Duro information broker who has been reliable in past dealings has contacted the Rebellion with some information to sell - this information is regarding a potential rescue of Princess Leia Organa, who is still in Imperial hands.  Vialles has agreed to meet Rebel agents on the resort planet Carcasso, and Weer and Beedo are given 10,000 credits with which to purchase the information.

Posing as agents for Borva the Hutt, Weer and Beedo board their Y-Wing Fighter (its Alliance markings removed) and head for the Vales system, located in the mid-rim near Tanaab.  Their cover story, should they require one, is that they are working for the Hutt, seeking land to purchase in order for Borva to build a resort for himself and his people, separate from the normal Carcasso resorts.  Beedo and Weer arrive in the Vales system without incident, and land on forested Bree Island on Carcasso.

It doesn't take long for Weer and Beedo to find the Wild Tangent Tapcafe, site of their meeting with Borissz Vialles.  Asking around the cafe, they learn that the Duro has likely been here already, so they wait for the information broker to arrive.  While they are waiting and asking around, Weer meets a group of Wookiee traders here on Carcasso to collect some rare sap thats apparently quite valuable on their home world of Kashyyyk.  

Vialles eventually comes in and sits down.  He begins by telling the Rebel agents that he has overheard some very interesting information in the cantina in Mos Eisley, Tatooine, and that it concerns a possible rescue of Princess Leia.  Then, the Duro announces that he now needs 20,000 credits for the information.

Balking at any talk of waiting, Vialles explains that he has another buyer who can pay the 20,000 credits now, and he stands to walk out of the cafe.  Just then, five Imperial guards and an officer enter the cafe and start firing blasters toward our heroes!

Weer and Beedo easily dispatch the Imperials and make an escape just as security droids swarm the cafe.  They sneak through the streets of the Bree Island resort, thinking of some way to track down the double-crossing Vialles, and possibly a way to escape the planet.  When they arrive at the starport, Beedo and Weer find that the resort is in the midst of an Imperial lockdown, and spot a trio of Imperial shuttles rocketing away.

After some investigation, the Rebel agents realize that finding Vialles will prove far more difficult (maybe even impossible if he left aboard one of the shuttles), so they focus on getting off-planet and returning to Alderaan for further instructions.  The main obstacle is that Stormtroopers are now guarding the interior of the starport, even watching individual ships (including the Y-Wing of course).

A desperate plan is concocted.  They first attempt to steal Vialles' ship, but find that effort fruitless.  Speaking with the Wookiees from the Wild Tangent, Weer and Beedo agree to help them escape, in essence, getting the Imperials' attention allowing the Wookiees to get away.  The Rebels charge their ship, overtaking the Imperials guarding the Y-Wing.  As Beedo fires up the ship, Stormtroopers nearby start setting up an E-Web Cannon, which of course gets the heroes' attention.  A few cannon shots rattle the Y-Wing, but it escapes into orbit, with the Wookiees' freighter trailing behind.

The Wookiees and our heroes part ways in space above Carcasso, and the Wookiees promise to aid Beedo and Weer if ever needed in the future.

Meanwhile, Devan Brightway and his wife Andina arrive in separate ships at the Kor Vella starport on Corellia.  Brightway is in Kor Vella to meet on behalf of the Alliance with Jordd Chinns, a representative of CorSec.  While he takes care of this assignment, Andina wanders around Kor Vella, and as she does, a pair of shadowy figures stalk her.  As she returns to the starport to feed her pet graul, Andina is about to be nabbed...


----------



## Horacio (Feb 16, 2004)

Good story!

But I think it needs more dialog too


----------



## Insight (Feb 17, 2004)

*Seeking Mrs. Brightway Part Two*

Returning to Alderaan for further instructions, Beedo and Vort Weer set in a hyperspace course and wait out the 17-hour journey.  Just a few seconds before the hyperdrive exit signal would have sounded, the Y-Wing Fighter abruptly jumps out of hyperspace and proximity alarms blare.  Where there should have been a large green planet, Beedo and Weer see only a vast asteroid field!

Maneuvering past a huge, looming asteroid, the Rebels quickly check their navicomputer to get a handle on their location.  Everything seems in order - the Y-Wing really was in the Alderaan system, but no planet in sight.  The navicomputer showed nothing about an asteroid field in the Alderaan system, yet here it was.  

Just as Beedo checks the astrogation charts for a new destination, two Imperial TIE Fighters appear from behind an asteroid and attack!  Weer quickly boosts shields and returns fire as the Rodian pilot evades the Imperials' attacks.  The Y-Wing is rocked by blaster fire, though the shields hold.  On the far side of the asteroid field, Beedo and Weer spot an Imperial Star Destroyer.  Time to go...

Plotting a hyperspace course during a dogfight is not recommended, but this did not stop Beedo from trying.  Systems within reason included Kuat, Caamas, Brentaal, and Corellia.  Of these, the Rebels choose Corellia for both its widely-traveled space lanes and rumored Alliance influence.  Just as the TIE Fighters regroup for another pass, the Y-Wing blips out of existence and off to the Corellian system.

Arriving at their intended destination without incident, Beedo and Weer find Corellia abuzz with various wild rumors about Alderaan.  They overhear chatter between pilots about the Empire actually destroying Alderaan from space.  Other rumors also fly about, but anyone who claimed to have been to Alderaan agreed that the Empire likely had something to do with its disappearance.

Using an Alliance secret radio code, the agents call down to Corellia, hoping for a response.  They are mildly surprised to learn that their cell commander, Major Devan Brightway, is not only on Corellia, but needs their immediate assistance.  Major Brightway calls Beedo and Weer down to Kor Vella, a minor city on the golden planet, to help him search for his wife, Andina, whom he fears may have been abducted!

When the heroes land, Maj. Brightway explains that he was to meet Andina outside the Kor Vella theater, but she was not there.  Calls to her commlink were unanswered, and the Major was becoming quite concerned.  Brightway asks Weer and Beedo to search the starport for Andina, while he works some contacts in town.  Vort and Beedo return to the starport and check the bay where Andina's ship was berthed, and they spot a trio of ruffians carrying a woman out of the ship!

Beedo and Weer give chase, following the ruffians down an access corridor and eventually using a turbolift to get to the ground level.  There, Weer sees the ruffians hop on swoops and start off through the city.  The former mercenary notices a Zabrak merchant selling speederbikes, apparently oblivious to the events occurring around him.  Weer impulsively jumps on a speederbike and follows the thugs through Kor Vella.  Beedo follows quickly, though he has a little trouble starting his own bike.  Despite the protests of the Zabrak merchant, the chase is on...

Beedo and Weer chase the swoopers through the busy streets of Kor Vella, under bridges, around large creature mounts, and around tight corners.  After a short while, the chase turns into a running firefight.  Beedo and Weer fire shots with the laser cannons mounted beneath their bikes, while the swoopers return fire with floater mines.  A few twists and turns later, the swoopers head out of the busy city toward the nearby mountains, but not before a floater mine drops Beedo off his bike and into unconsciousness.

Weer continues to follow the swoopers, up the mountain to an abandoned Imperial satellite station, where they take the bound Andina Brightway inside.  When he is sure he has not been spotted, Weer heads back to collect Beedo and notifies Major Brightway of the situation.

The heroes must rescue the Major's wife and quickly, before something terrible happens to her!


----------



## Insight (Feb 17, 2004)

*Seeking Mrs. Brightway, Conclusion*

Aboard the Imperial Super Star Destroyer Executor, Admiral Ozzel awaits a visitor.  Aboard his signature ship, the Bloodhunter, the Rodian bounty hunter Rokuu awaits clearance to land on the immense Imperial vessel.  Rokuu is cleared and while he lands, Admiral Ozzel gets a holo message on the bridge.  

The holo is from Grand Moff Tarkin, commander of the Death Star.  Tarkin informs Ozzel that the Death Star is en route to the Yavin system to finish off the Rebels.  Tarkin asks for an update on the Dathomir project, and Adm. Ozzel replies that Dr. Orran, head of the project, has been less than cooperative of late and that additional means are being employed to ensure that the doctor's duties are fulfilled.

Rokuu arrives on the bridge, and Adm. Ozzel advises the Rodian bounty hunter that his fee is now doubled to 50,000 credits, and that the time table has been moved up to five days.  Rokuu demonstrates suspicion at this increase in fee, but explains that he has the mark well within his grasp...

Beedo and Weer await Major Brightway in the mountains outside Kor Vella, and their commander arrives in his personal ship, the Dantari Star.  Luckily, their staging area is well away from the abandoned Imperial satellite station, and thus, the Rebels remain unnoticed.  They hike up the hill toward the station, and as they close in, a ship drops out of the sky and lands within the base complex.  Beedo recognizes the ship as the Bloodhunter, personal ship of the Rodian bounty hunter Rokuu, who also happens to be Beedo's cousin!

Cautiously approaching his cousin, Beedo announces himself and the nearby thugs of course draw weapons and prepare to fire.  Rokuu recognizes his cousin and invites Beedo into the camp.  The two cousins chat for a little bit, and meanwhile, Maj. Brightway and Vort Weer circle the camp and find cover, expecting trouble.  Rokuu tells Beedo he has some business to do, and mentions a 50,000 credit mark inside the satellite station.  The bounty hunter orders his hired thugs to prepare Andina for transport and, looking around cautiously, draws his carbine and fires into the bushes at the hiding Brightway and Weer!

The firefight was on, with Weer and Brightway doing battle with the bounty hunter Rokuu and his swooper gang thugs.  Though the thugs do not prove to be mugh trouble, Rokuu gives the heroes more than they can handle.  Beedo sneaks into position and stuns the bounty hunter, giving Brightway and Weer time to regroup.  Beedo picks up his cousin's carbine and opens up on the remaining thugs outside the station, while Brightway steals inside the base to recover his wife.

The Major, using his signature poison darts, takes out most of the thugs inside the base without much trouble, but eventually takes one too many stun shots and drops.  Outside, Rokuu recovers and pulls another weapon, attacking his cousin and knocking Beedo unconscious, and retrieves his carbine.  Weer tries to fight the bounty hunter, but thugs emerge from the base with Andina on a hoversled and cannot stop them all.  

Rokuu loads his mark board the Bloodhunter and, realizing that the fight was over, Weer awakens Beedo and Brightway, alerting them to the transpiring events.  Major Brightway activates the remote on the Dantari Star, causing the ship to ready for takeoff.  The three Rebels speed down the mountainside and quickly board the Dantari Star just as the Bloodhunter rockets toward the upper atmosphere.

Brightway's ship gives chase, but the Bloodhunter, in all ways a faster ship, keeps getting farther and farther away.  As a last-ditch move, Weer hits the Bloodhunter with a tracking device, and the bounty hunter's ship jumps to hyperspace, bound for parts unknown...

The Rebels know that they can find Rokuu and his captive, but will need help doing so.  More questions than answers now.  Why was there a bounty on Andina Brightway? And why 50,00 credits, more than 12 times the going rate for a Rebel agent of her level?  Where was Rokuu taking Mrs. Brightway, and to whom?  Answers would be forthcoming soon...


----------



## Insight (Feb 22, 2004)

*Orega Vala's Tale*

While Beedo and Vortimax Weer are sent to Alderaan on a mission for Major Devan Brightway, Orega Vala, former Imperial Captain, is sent on another assignment, one that will bring him very close to something big, and closer still to his own demise, and finally, a brush with greatness...

The Alliance gets word that Imperial Governor Hez of the Kevol system may be ready to hand over control of that system to the Rebellion.  Along with that information, Alliance Intelligence learns that the Empire may also be aware of Governor Hez's plans.  Rebel leaders decide to send someone to contact Governor Hez and perhaps protect him in case the Empire tries to eliminate the threat, and Orega Vala is selected for this task.

Assigned to watch Governor Hez, Vala assumes the cover of Karles Dowwer, a famous droid designer, and takes a trip aboard the Singing Dawn, an Ithorian luxury cruiser, where Gov. Hez will also be traveling.  The trip will take passengers from Ithor to Kevol, a journey of about six days including stops at Arkania, Coruscant, and Byss.

Things go well early on during the cruise, and Vala, as the droid designer, manages to get close enough to Governor Hez to learn that he does indeed have sympathy for the Rebel Alliance and also that some Imperial handlers aboard the Singing Dawn are keeping Gov. Hez on a very short leash.  Vala thwarts an assassination attempt when a droid enters a mostly empty casino room where Vala and Gov. Hez had been talking and starts shooting.  Saving the governor's life, Vala reveals his identity and gains Hez's confidence, learning even more of the Imperial Governor's plans.

Hez explains that the Kevol system has long hated Imperial rule, and that he could influence certain regional and planetary leaders to shift their allegiance to the Rebellion.  The Governor believes that the Empire doesn't really care much about what happens to Kevol, pointing out that there are very few Imperial bases in the system, and Hez believes handing the system over to the Alliance would not be difficult.

Just after the Singing Dawn leaves Coruscant and heads back into hyperspace on its way toward Byss, the luxury liner hits an interdiction field and is attacked by pirates!  Dozens of starfighters surround the Ithorian vessel and, because they are non-violent, the Ithorian captain and crew immediately surrender to the pirates.  Ever suspicious, Vala hides while the pirates board and circulate throughout the ship.  Vala's suspicions are confirmed when he watches a group of pirates pass him by and notices that they are not pirates at all, but Imperial Stormtroopers out of armor and disguised as pirates...

Before Orega can do anything about it, the 'pirates' capture Governor Hez and take him aboard their freighter.  Strangely, or perhaps not so strangely, the Imperial handlers who were supposed to be keeping Gov. Hez safe do little or nothing to stop the 'pirates' from capturing the Governor.  

Realizing that he alone might be Governor Hez's chance for survival, and indeed the survival of any possibility that Kevol might be handed over to the Alliance, Orega Vala takes a big chance and makes for the disguised pirate freighter.  He fights off a few of the erstwhile Stormtroopers and slips board the freighter just before it detaches from the Ithorian luxury liner.  Vala sneaks around the ship and finds Governor Hez in a holding cell, and convinces the Governor to stay put for the time being.  Vala disarms a 'pirate' and using the carbine he finds, assaults the rest of the ship.  Because they were not expecting an attack from within, the disguised Stormtroopers are slow to react to the threat, but eventually block off the cockpit and create chokepoints around the ship, forcing Vala into a very dangerous and strategically limiting situation.

With only a few grenades he stole from a downed trooper and his carbine, Vala charges one of the chokepoints and manages to take it out, sustaining heavy wounds in the process.  But the gamble pays off - the attack nets more grenades as well as a secure commlink by which he can now listen in on the Stormtroopers' conversations.  

Accessing the ship computer (which the troopers had not secured), Vala studies the ship blueprints and learns of a maintenance access tunnel running from a cargo pod to a spot right underneath the cockpit.  Though badly injured, Vala figures this to be his only way to take control of the ship, so he straps together his last three grenades and starts down the access corridor.  It is a tight fit, and the trip from the cargo pod to his destination is longer than Vala had anticipated.  vala forces his way through some sort of blockage near the cockpit and wriggles his way close enough to plant his jury-rigged explosive under the cockpit.

Blowing a large hole in the floor, Vala climbs into the cockpit and battles the four 'pirates' piloting the ship.  Because it was already in hyperspace, there was no danger of losing control of the freighter.  Vala, with the element of surprise, manages to take out the four crewmen in the cockpit, but was now faced with a few other problems.  First, Vala has little in the way of starship piloting skills.  As an Imperial Captain, Vala was assigned to walkers and ground troop support; his knowledge of space travel was confined to being a passenger, not piloting.  Second, Vala had no clue where the freighter was heading, and no idea what might be there waiting for the captured Imperial Governor.

Sealing the cockpit hatch, Orega decided that his only other ally on board, Governor Hez, would need to make himself useful.  Vala went back down the access tunnel (which the Stormtroopers still had not discovered) and found Hez still waiting in his holding cell.  Freeing Hez, Orega handed him a procured carbine and instructed the retired warrior on the best tactics to use to take out the rest of the disguised Stormtroopers.  

Together, Vala and Hez wipe out the other seven troopers on board, though now Vala was in critical condition due to the fighting.  Though Gov. Hez did not have any medical skills, it turns out he was a pilot before he entered Imperial politics, and he takes control of the cockpit.  Meanwhile, Vala finds the ship's medical supplies and does his best to repair himself.  Governor Hez determines that the freighter is headed on a course to Kuat, home of the Imperial shipyards, and there would likely be a welcoming committee for the Governor there.  On Vala's suggestion, Hez re-programs the astrogation computer and sets in a new course for Yavin, where he and Vala would meet with the Rebellion to discuss the Governor's plans to hand Kevol over to the Alliance.

The stolen 'pirate' freighter arrives in the Yavin system just as the Death Star looms near the gas giant, edging ever closer to the moon Yavin IV, location of the Rebel base.  Neither Vala nor Gov. Hez have a clue as to the nature of the huge Imperial battle station, though it is obvious from general sensor scans that it is some kind of ship and it is broadcasting Imperial command codes.  Another clue as to its purpose are the dozens of TIE Fighters emerging from the Death Star's landing bays.

Vala calls down to his contacts on Yavin IV in an attempt to get a handle on the situation, but the comm channels seem to have been jammed, most likely by the immense Imperial battle station.  Hez steers the freighter well wide of both the Death Star and the TIE Fighter squadrons, taking a roundabout heading to the Rebel base.  Just as they clear Yavin and get a visual on Yavin IV, Vala and Hez see several squadrons of fighters coming from the direction of the Rebel base - X-Wings no doubt.

Using secure Alliance codes, Orega contacts the closest X-Wing pilot to find out what's going on.  The pilot, identifying himself as Red Five, explains that he and his fellow X-Wing pilots were to engage the Tie Fighters briefly and then head to the space station itself, in an attempt to destroy the Death Star before it detonates Yavin IV.  Red Five advises Vala to take his ship away from the battle zone, as all non-combat vessels have been ordered to take a hyperspace route to Ord Radama, where the Rebellion plans to regroup in case things go badly.

Despite the pilot's admonition, Vala has Gov. Hez fly the freighter away, but only to get a better view of the battle.  Hez programs in a course for Ord Radama while Vala watches the spectacular space battle between the TIE Fighters and the X-Wings.  The Rebel pilots make a few passes at the Death Star, but there is no indication that the X-Wings are having any effect on the huge battle station.  When Vala figures they only have seconds left before the Death Star is in position to destroy Yavin IV, Gov. Hez takes the freighter into hyperspace on a course for Ord Radama.

Vala and Gov. Hez arrive in the Ord Radama system to find many other similar vessels there, most of them bearing Alliance markings.  Vala contacts the commanding Alliance officer of this ragtag fleet and explains his situation.  When everything is discussed, Vala and Governor Hez transfer command of the disguised pirate freighter to a Rebel pilot and the two board an Alliance cruiser to await word from the forces at Yavin.

After a time, an old beat-up Corellian freighter drops out of hyperspace and contacts the Alliance commander.  Shockingly, the Rebels managed to destroy the Death Star!  They could now return to Yavin and regroup.  Though the Death Star had been destroyed, the Empire now knew of the true location of the Rebel base on Yavin IV, and the Alliance would need to gather its forces and abandon Yavin for a new location.

Though a great battle had been won, the war was definitely not over, and perhaps was only beginning to intensify...


----------

